# Its Show Your Ass For a Day Day, Holiday/Transit Strike Edition!



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 14, 2005)

Full moon tomorrow (but I'll be out doing Baby Jesus stuff), so you know what that means. Change your profile pic to show your ass (or to show youre an ass) for 24 hours, give or take. 

This time, Im showing you my undies!


----------



## Carrie (Dec 14, 2005)

BB, stop with the outlandish charade. If you want to see my ass, just PM me. Geez.


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2005)

Carrie said:


> BB, stop with the outlandish charade. If you want to see my ass, just PM me. Geez.



Right? She's getting a little desperate and childish, and she's even copying THAT behavior from me! Sychophant!

Anyway, I'll try my camera again, tonight. Or maybe Jack will come up and take a shot of a cheek or two? What do you say, Jack?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 14, 2005)

Carrie said:


> BB, stop with the outlandish charade. If you want to see my ass, just PM me. Geez.


Check your box, Girly.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 14, 2005)

Jes said:


> Anyway, I'll try my camera again, tonight. Or maybe Jack will come up and take a shot of a cheek or two? What do you say, Jack?


Without _both_ cheeks, you'll miss that all-important Butt Cleavage.

Two cheeks, please, Miss Jes. Or don't even play our little game.


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Without _both_ cheeks, you'll miss that all-important Butt Cleavage.
> 
> Two cheeks, please, Miss Jes. Or don't even play our little game.




*sputter*
I thought the game was open to all the reindeer. I see how it is, now.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 14, 2005)

Jes said:


> *sputter*
> I thought the game was open to all the reindeer. I see how it is, now.


It's in the fine print. "The party of the first part shall at all times be smooshed up against the party of the second part, creating a nice cleavage-y cleavage." 

No half-assed photos, please.


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> It's in the fine print. "The party of the first part shall at all times be smooshed up against the party of the second part, creating a nice cleavage-y cleavage."
> 
> No half-assed photos, please.



Well then, you've just set up the assignment for yourself when I come for my visit.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 14, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Check your box, Girly.



Woohoo! BB sent me a _highly_ inappropriate PM. :smitten:


----------



## Tina (Dec 14, 2005)

Because I am completely unimaginative, you've got the same one as last time.

Y'all will just have to suffer through.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 14, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Woohoo! BB sent me a _highly_ inappropriate PM. :smitten:


And you've yet to comply. SHOW YOUR ASS, YOUNG LADY!


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Woohoo! BB sent me a _highly_ inappropriate PM. :smitten:



Ok, is it the one where her and her gentleman callah are naked, with the 2 chickens and the folding chair, and then...

is it that one? Because she sent it to me, too, and I'm still blushing! FILTHY.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 14, 2005)

Woo Hoo shoe your ass day!!!!!!!!!!!! Is this men AND women?????? 

I'm so happy.:smitten: 


I have no life! LOL:doh:


----------



## Carrie (Dec 14, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> And you've yet to comply. SHOW YOUR ASS, YOUNG LADY!



Noooooo! I did it last time and what did it get me? Not even one lousy PM from a guy. 

I'm still sulking.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 14, 2005)

Jes said:


> Ok, is it the one where her and her gentleman callah are naked, with the 2 chickens and the folding chair, and then...
> 
> is it that one? Because she sent it to me, too, and I'm still blushing! FILTHY.



You were going to be, and I quote, "discrete" about that photo. 

Remember?


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Noooooo! I did it last time and what did it get me? Not even one lousy PM from a guy.
> 
> I'm still sulking.



honest to god. Where is the justice in that, Carrie? Where? 

I requested PMs, and you know what I"ve got goin' on?

*cricket*cricket*

sad.

i'll send you something dirty if you send me something dirty,k? K!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 14, 2005)

I'll send both Jes and Carrie something Filthy if they show their asses!!!


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2005)

i'm a loser. but i'm SO working on it. i swear. i know, i know.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 14, 2005)

Jes said:


> i'm a loser. but i'm SO working on it. i swear. i know, i know.




Loser? Nah.

Hot sexy babe?? Ooooh yeah!:shocked:


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2005)

thanks, but I mean: i'm pissing and moaning about wanting to see pix of others, and...

i'll see what I can do. Everyone is much more up on the crazy tech side than am I.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 14, 2005)

Jes said:


> thanks, but I mean: i'm pissing and moaning about wanting to see pix of others, and...
> i'll see what I can do. Everyone is much more up on the crazy tech side than am I.




Jes darlin - if you need help send me a PM. There are many people here who would help you - unless you mean taking the pic. For that I cannot help, Tho I would love to. *wink*


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 14, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Woo Hoo shoe your ass day!!!!!!!!!!!! Is this men AND women??????



SYAFaDD is open to all God's creatures. Yes, even cat butt* is welcome here, though I'm not certain how masterful our feline friends are at the uploading process.

*Nod to REM


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 14, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Noooooo! I did it last time and what did it get me? Not even one lousy PM from a guy.
> 
> I'm still sulking.


Y'know, I could just kick myself. Either last time or time before last, you posted an AMAZING image of yourself with perhaps a Tootsie Pop, against a blue background. It had a wonderful painterly quality, really hypnotizing, and I meant to comment on it. I don't think I ever did. (I smell a remorse thread coming on.)

I mean, I ain't a guy, er nothin'. But still.


----------



## JMNYC (Dec 14, 2005)

OK, I usually charge $1,000 for a full-rear shot. For free, you don't get the crack!

_I'm such a whore._


----------



## Carrie (Dec 14, 2005)

JMNYC said:


> OK, I usually charge $1,000 for a full-rear shot. For free, you don't get the crack!



Sweet sassy-molassy, Josh. NICE. :smitten:


----------



## Carrie (Dec 14, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Y'know, I could just kick myself. Either last time or time before last, you posted an AMAZING image of yourself with perhaps a Tootsie Pop, against a blue background. It had a wonderful painterly quality, really hypnotizing, and I meant to comment on it. I don't think I ever did. (I smell a remorse thread coming on.)
> 
> I mean, I ain't a guy, er nothin'. But still.



Blushblushblushblushblush.  

Thank you. That was my goofball attempt at naughty-girl-with-pigtails-and-a-lolly.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 14, 2005)

I will be merciful and not show my arse. But I will make an arse of myself. Yes, even more than usual.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 14, 2005)

Well, this is a pretty easy game to play.  

Done!


----------



## Egbert Souse (Dec 14, 2005)

Here's one from a really fun shoot i did last weekend. 

I don't know how to use that porn blackout thing, so i had to go with whatever low tech method i had on hand. I try to keep my site tasteful, ya know.

Tell me what you think!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 14, 2005)

Mine's up!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 14, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> Here's one from a really fun shoot i did last weekend.
> 
> I don't know how to use that porn blackout thing, so i had to go with whatever low tech method i had on hand. I try to keep my site tasteful, ya know.
> 
> ...



I'm wondering if the piano is feeling uncomfortable.


----------



## jamyjam224 (Dec 14, 2005)

mines up too..kinda


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 14, 2005)

*wiggles chippybutt*


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 14, 2005)

Funny, I was curled up in bed last night looking out at the moon and wondering if there would be butt flashing going on today Mine is posted.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 14, 2005)

Done.

Sandie took the picture I now have in my profile the same night she took the one of me with the stuffed dog.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 14, 2005)

ConnieLynn! Gorgeous photo! Really, absolutely stunning. And we've gotta thank Egbert for coming up with the idea to have SYAFaDD with each full moon. Apropos, no?

Again, I cannot say enough about your pic. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 14, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> Enjoy!!!


Egbert, no one combines "show your ass" with "show you're an ass" quite as expertly as you. Experience, I suppose. I'm reminded of a Rita Mae Brown quote. "Good judgement comes from experience, and often experience comes from _bad_ judgement."

And though I'm not completely sure why, I'm also reminded of _Ruth_ Brown. "If I can't sell it, I'll keep on sittin' on it. I ain't gonna give it away." 

Thank Jah so many here don't share the latter Ms. Brown's sentiment.

Great pic, Egbert.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 14, 2005)

What a great bunch of asses! (Where's your furry hind end, Chippy? Full o' batteries?)


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 14, 2005)

you know the basic rule: NO CHIPPY PICS

see. its in caps. i cant break that rule.


----------



## Tina (Dec 14, 2005)

Egbert, hopefully you're blowing that horn of yours from the other end. Otherwise, it could give a whole new meaning to the saying, "blow it out your ass."


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 14, 2005)

here ya go BB

turtle arse sticking up there lol


----------



## Egbert Souse (Dec 14, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm wondering if the piano is feeling uncomfortable.



Well, it DID leave a mark, if ya know what i'm sayin'.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Dec 14, 2005)

Tina said:


> Egbert, hopefully you're blowing that horn of yours from the other end. Otherwise, it could give a whole new meaning to the saying, "blow it out your ass."



Damn!
No wonder work's been slow lately.
Thanks for pointing that out, Tina.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 14, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> Well, it DID leave a mark, if ya know what i'm sayin'.


We need an audio rim shot option with posts. I'd happily give up half them dern smiley faces for one good badaboom.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Dec 14, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Egbert, no one combines "show your ass" with "show you're an ass" quite as expertly as you. Experience, I suppose. I'm reminded of a Rita Mae Brown quote. "Good judgement comes from experience, and often experience comes from _bad_ judgement."
> 
> And though I'm not completely sure why, I'm also reminded of _Ruth_ Brown. "If I can't sell it, I'll keep on sittin' on it. I ain't gonna give it away."
> 
> ...



BB, .......
I gotta admit this is not the first time a woman's input has left me wondering WTF?

I'm glad that you enjoyed the picture and lord KNOWS i'm glad i made you think of Ruth Brown, but.....
well....

lemme get back to you on the varying concepts of ass showing.

Thanks.
(i think)


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Jes darlin - if you need help send me a PM. There are many people here who would help you - unless you mean taking the pic. For that I cannot help, Tho I would love to. *wink*



But that's what I DO need help with, Sandie! 

Are you flirting with me? Or is there just something in your eye? You're not gonna make me lay lady lay across your big brass bed, now are you??


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> We need an audio rim shot option with posts. I'd happily give up half them dern smiley faces for one good badaboom.



today, in lots of my email messages, i've been using this:

waaah waaaaah [insert trombone noise here]


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Blushblushblushblushblush.
> 
> Thank you. That was my goofball attempt at naughty-girl-with-pigtails-and-a-lolly.



how is it that I don't even see these things? i am ALWAYS undressing peoples with my eyes, and now, when they undress THEMSELVES, i miss it. 
(cf. carrie, totmacher, etc.)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 14, 2005)

Woman, what're you doing playing on the internets? You've got ass cheeks (2) to photograph.

You promised. Kinda.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 14, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> BB, .......
> I gotta admit this is not the first time a woman's input has left me wondering WTF?...
> 
> Thanks.
> (i think)


No thanks necessary, Egbert. Nor warranted, actually. (See? A rim shot would SO help that joke.)

But y'know what my second favorite part of your pic is? That the jeans aren't off, just down. Around your knees. Classic comedy tenet there. 

A few celery tops hanging out the bell of your horn, and you'd make a great Art Frahm illustration.

Celery + Gravity = Art


----------



## Jes (Dec 15, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Woman, what're you doing playing on the internets? You've got ass cheeks (2) to photograph.
> 
> You promised. Kinda.



The siren song of the internets is too powerful to resist.

I got nothing for you. I lost my ass in the war. I just didn't want to admit it. Not here, a place of such abundant behinds.

(my camera isn't uploading pix and I can't seem to correct that. Alas, alack. You'll just have to picture my posterior in your mind. It's firm, it's round and it's MAGNIFICENT)


----------



## FEast (Dec 15, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> Here's one from a really fun shoot i did last weekend.
> 
> I don't know how to use that porn blackout thing, so i had to go with whatever low tech method i had on hand. I try to keep my site tasteful, ya know.
> 
> ...






I mean this with all due respect...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 15, 2005)

Jes said:


> But that's what I DO need help with, Sandie!
> 
> Are you flirting with me? Or is there just something in your eye? You're not gonna make me lay lady lay across your big brass bed, now are you??



Well Jes - I am flirting with you - I told you I'm a really bad flirt! LOL

I got the brass bed -- does that make you a lady???:shocked:


----------



## Jes (Dec 15, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Well Jes - I am flirting with you - I told you I'm a really bad flirt! LOL
> 
> I got the brass bed -- does that make you a lady???:shocked:



If anything EVER makes me a lady, please tell me, so I can cut it out IMMEDIATELY!


(and you're actually a pretty good flirt. I was just being coy)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 15, 2005)

AnnMarie, you give me ass envy. Tina, you are the QUEEN of the parking lot. Josh, you're our resident Jack Lalane, or however you spell that. Great, artful shot, JamyJam. ConnieLynn, what else can I say? The Zitkusses, always to be relied upon. Egbert, horniest pic I've seen in ages. Chippy's turtle butt.... I'll get back to ya.

Carrie and Jes, if only your humor and b'jiggity could be captured on JPEG, the Paysite industry would go the way of the pet rock. And the Bay City Rollers.

Thanks to everyone who played (or will)!


----------



## Carrie (Dec 15, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Carrie and Jes, if only your humor and b'jiggity could be captured on JPEG, the Paysite industry would go the way of the pet rock. And the Bay City Rollers.



S-A-T-U-R-D-A-Y night! 

My ass picture's up for the time being, but only because I want to marry you and bear your children.


----------



## Jes (Dec 15, 2005)

Carrie said:


> S-A-T-U-R-D-A-Y night!
> 
> My ass picture's up for the time being, but only because I want to marry you and bear your children.



hey, i started singing the same thing when I saw the BCRollers reference.

and also? HANDS OFF. I SAW HER FIRST.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 15, 2005)

Jes said:


> and also? HANDS OFF. I SAW HER FIRST.



Let's get busy, fat-commune style.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 15, 2005)

Carrie said:


> S-A-T-U-R-D-A-Y night!
> 
> My ass picture's up for the time being, but only because I want to marry you and bear your children.


Sorry, Carrie. I'm shootin' blanks.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 15, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Sorry, Carrie. I'm shootin' blanks.



All those winters, I _told_ you sitting next to the microwave wasn't going to warm you up.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 15, 2005)

Head! Pants! Now!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 15, 2005)

Carrie said:


> All those winters, I _told_ you sitting next to the microwave wasn't going to warm you up.


Nah. Weren't that. I had a vasectomy. All the paternity litigation was putting a serious dent in my lady action.


----------



## Jes (Dec 15, 2005)

Carrie said:


> You were going to be, and I quote, "discrete" about that photo.
> 
> Remember?



Discrete? I...I can't seem to recall what that means. And my profile should be all the proof you need to believe that statement.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 15, 2005)

Jes said:


> Discrete? I...I can't seem to recall what that means. And my profile should be all the proof you need to believe that statement.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

That is a seriously hot picture, lady! It took you forever and a freaking day, but totally worth the wait.


----------



## Jes (Dec 15, 2005)

Carrie said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> That is a seriously hot picture, lady! It took you forever and a freaking day, but totally worth the wait.



aww, thanks. And thanks to steven, my lunch date, who thank god, has a picture phone. and a lock on his office door.  I honestly have been trying for you people, but it's not easy. it's not all lip service though.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 15, 2005)

Jes said:


> aww, thanks. And thanks to steven, my lunch date, who thank god, has a picture phone. and a lock on his office door.  I honestly have been trying for you people, but it's not easy. it's not all lip service though.




OOOOOWWW!! *cat-call*

Holy Canoli Jes - that is HOT!!!!!!!!!!!

You did it girl!! I'm so proud - it brings a little tear to my eye! :shocked:


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 15, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Noooooo! I did it last time and what did it get me? Not even one lousy PM from a guy.
> 
> I'm still sulking.








Jes said:


> honest to god. Where is the justice in that, Carrie? Where?
> 
> I requested PMs, and you know what I"ve got goin' on?
> 
> ...




Careful what you ask for, lovely ladies...you may get unwanted troll PMs  

I'll save you the trauma of troll clutter in your mail boxes and just give a collective WooooHooooo, look'n good!


----------



## Carrie (Dec 15, 2005)

Zandoz said:


> Careful what you ask for, lovely ladies...you may get unwanted troll PMs
> 
> I'll save you the trauma of troll clutter in your mail boxes and just give a collective WooooHooooo, look'n good!



Thank you, Zan, you're a sweetie.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 15, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Thank you, Zan, you're a sweetie.




Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Jes (Dec 15, 2005)

Zandoz said:


> Careful what you ask for, lovely ladies...you may get unwanted troll PMs
> 
> I'll save you the trauma of troll clutter in your mail boxes and just give a collective WooooHooooo, look'n good!



I think we absolutely won't. There seems to be some intimidation factor involved in ASKING for it. If you don't, my god, you probably get barraged. Mention you want it and---nada. 

ps? Say you like the pix again, won't you? More praise! More praise!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 15, 2005)

Jes said:


> Discrete? I...I can't seem to recall what that means. And my profile should be all the proof you need to believe that statement.


Great googley moogley, Girl! You're a.... a girl!

GREAT shot, Jes. I wanna phone like that. (Attention, Santa Baby.)


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 15, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> ConnieLynn! Gorgeous photo! Really, absolutely stunning. And we've gotta thank Egbert for coming up with the idea to have SYAFaDD with each full moon. Apropos, no?
> 
> Again, I cannot say enough about your pic. Thanks for posting it.




Thank you The funny thing is that picture actually made me like my toes And I love naughty fun days. Thanks Egbert!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 15, 2005)

Jes said:


> Discrete? I...I can't seem to recall what that means. And my profile should be all the proof you need to believe that statement.



Way To Go Jes


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 15, 2005)

So is your dance card full yet, Jes? (Your hands sure appear to be.)


----------



## Jes (Dec 15, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> So is your dance card full yet, Jes? (Your hands sure appear to be.)



funny! but no. every line is empty, and here it sits, tied to my wrist for no reason, no reason at all. Mr. Darcy?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 15, 2005)

Jes said:


> funny! but no. every line is empty, and here it sits, tied to my wrist for no reason, no reason at all. Mr. Darcy?


Operators standing by, breast men! (Special consideration given to breast men who're also brain men.)


----------



## Jes (Dec 15, 2005)

I think I'm giving up. Someone hipped me to how this game is played, and I'm not willing to do what it takes, so that's that. 

But I look forward to seeing everyone next month!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 15, 2005)

Jes said:


> I think I'm giving up. Someone hipped me to how this game is played, and I'm not willing to do what it takes, so that's that.


Oh don't believe a WORD that Dr. Phil says, Jes.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 15, 2005)

Jes said:


> Say you like the pix again, won't you? More praise! More praise!



Never figured you as a tattoo person.



Boteroesque Babe said:


> Operators standing by, breast men! (Special consideration given to breast men who're also brain men.)



Brain and brain. What is brain!?

Big high-five to anyone else nerdy enough to know where this quote is from.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 16, 2005)

*dances around the Jes* WHEEEE


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 16, 2005)

Jes said:


> I think I'm giving up. Someone hipped me to how this game is played, and I'm not willing to do what it takes, so that's that.



_*LIES! ALL LIES!!*_

Except if some of it was about me - well it could be true.


----------



## Jes (Dec 16, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> Never figured you as a tattoo person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? Not even when, a few weeks ago, I explained what my tattoos looked like? Interesting. I'm underwhelmed by your comment, Jack. Underwhelmed.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 16, 2005)

Jes said:


> Really? Not even when, a few weeks ago, I explained what my tattoos looked like?



I must have missed that conversation. :doh: 



> I'm underwhelmed by your comment, Jack. Underwhelmed.



I'm just messing with you.

If that doesn't get the blood flowing in the FAs here, they must be dead.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 16, 2005)

news at 11: my ass does indeed exist. Grainy photo capture and is in profile.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 16, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> news at 11: my ass does indeed exist. Grainy photo capture and is in profile.


[ BB shines the big Nedster light into the night sky, summoning the elbow dimple connoisseur to come lookit. ]

Great photo, Toodles. Thanks for playing!


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 16, 2005)

Jes said:


> I think we absolutely won't. There seems to be some intimidation factor involved in ASKING for it. If you don't, my god, you probably get barraged. Mention you want it and---nada.
> 
> ps? Say you like the pix again, won't you? More praise! More praise!




Just my personal experience, but for my part, a lady asking for it usually involves it being something along the lines of getting lost...and the occasional references to long walks off short piers.

Always love those pics...one of those good things that there can't be too much of ;-)


----------



## Jes (Dec 16, 2005)

Zandoz said:


> Just my personal experience, but for my part, a lady asking for it usually involves it being something along the lines of getting lost...and the occasional references to long walks off short piers.
> 
> Always love those pics...one of those good things that there can't be too much of ;-)



i pretty much mean what i say--and when i say bring it on, i mean bring it on. or rather, BA-RING IT AWWWWN.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 16, 2005)

Jes said:


> BA-RING IT AWWWWN.



<scours dictionary for translation>

 

Now I get it! It's a "keep the troll confused" ploy!

Psssst....Jes....That would be an excellent example of redundant redundancy.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Dec 16, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Full moon tomorrow (but I'll be out doing Baby Jesus stuff), so you know what that means. Change your profile pic to show your ass (or to show youre an ass) for 24 hours, give or take.
> 
> This time, Im showing you my undies!



Hey, BB......
When's your underwear coming down?

No, i mean.....

Well........

I thought this was a 24 hour thing


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 17, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> Hey, BB......
> When's your underwear coming down?


Good question, Egbert. 

Part of what I like about "Show Your Ass For a Day" Day is that, in addition to all the free ass, it makes profile pics in general more revolving and less static, prompting participants to change to a different profile pic after, y'know, showing their ass. But I don't know what pic to use now. So my undiepants just might stay up. For another day or so, anyway.

PS: I like _your_ new profile pic. But tell your friend there that every time someone buys a fake Gucci handbag, an angel gets AIDS.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 17, 2005)

Carrie said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> That is a seriously hot picture, lady! It took you forever and a freaking day, but totally worth the wait.




:shocked: 

DAYUM Jes, you were holding out on us. 

I will say the same thing I said about the men on that other thread -- there are some seriously hot women on this thread (and men too, not to leave you fellas out of this either) Way to go people!!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 18, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Good question, Egbert.
> 
> Part of what I like about "Show Your Ass For a Day" Day is that, in addition to all the free ass, it makes profile pics in general more revolving and less static, prompting participants to change to a different profile pic after, y'know, showing their ass. But I don't know what pic to use now. So my undiepants just might stay up. For another day or so, anyway.



I loved the undies picture! And you are a gorgeous woman, but I have to say that the photo you changed over to is just plain scary


----------



## Tina (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah, no lie. It's reminding me a bit of Jack Nicholson in "The Witches of Eastwick"!


----------



## jamie (Dec 18, 2005)

my eyes...my eyes... dammit, I think I have that image burned on my retinas..


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 18, 2005)

Mmmmkay, Ladies. I seem to be the only one who thinks that picture is funny. I've replaced it with one where the "puppy" looks far less scary, even with runaway bride eyes.

And I now know I look like a cartoon bunny mouse when I suck back a malted.


----------



## Tina (Dec 18, 2005)

Still scary.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 18, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Mmmmkay, Ladies. I seem to be the only one who thinks that picture is funny. I've replaced it with one where the "puppy" looks far less scary, even with runaway bride eyes.
> 
> And I now know I look like a cartoon bunny mouse when I suck back a malted.



Oh I love the new one. Very sweet, and damn I want a malted!


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 19, 2005)

Jes said:


> i pretty much mean what i say--and when i say bring it on, i mean bring it on. or rather, BA-RING IT AWWWWN.



One word for you and your clevage Jes...Delicious!


----------

